# Privat vs Händler........Lowrance X135 vs Lowrance Mark-5x Pro



## CarpPB (21. Januar 2012)

Moin#h,



ich brauche eure Meinung suche nen Echolot, ich weiß das hier schon oft drüber gesprochen wurde jedoch würde ich mich über nen paar Meinungen sehr freuen!

Also ich kann nen *Lowrance X135* incl. zubehör für 250€ gebraucht mit einigen  Jahre drauf jedoch in Top Zustand, so wurde es mir gesagt, bekommen.....
Ansich ja kein schlechtes Gerät..
Ich Fische 99% auf Karpfen und brauche es für die Suche nach Stellen und zum ablegen der Rute auch mal in etwas größeren Gewässen jedoch nie wirklich Tief...max 17 Meter...

Nun die Frage in wieweit lässt sich das gerät mit dem *Lowrance Mark-5x Pro*  vergleichen?? Kostet zwar nen paar  schleifen mehr was aber nicht wild ist... Mir gehts auch darum ob Privatkauf oder Händler#c gerade im Bezug auf Garantie kein nerv auf Theater...|krach:....
Ich kenne den Privatverkäufer sehr gut jedoch kann *der Gerät*  morgen kaputt gehen dann stehste da....|kopfkrat
Meine Frage wie würdet Ihr vorgehen bzw. was würdet Ihr vorziehen?? Das Lowrance Mark-5x Pro gibts im Set für 320€ ca.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ist ne recht kurzfristige Sache mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.. #h#g


----------



## Pike28 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Privat vs Händler........Lowrance X135 vs Lowrance Mark-5x Pro*

Hi CarpPB, also ich würde mich für das Neugerät entscheiden. Noch modernere Technik und Garantie wären die ausschlaggebenden Argumente.

Gruß, Pike


----------



## CarpPB (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Privat vs Händler........Lowrance X135 vs Lowrance Mark-5x Pro*

Moin Pike,

meine Tendenz geht auch in die Richtung.... Ich bin kein Fachmann und hab in der Materie nicht wirklich nen Plan#d... Aber die Tatsache das das X135 schon was aufm Buckel hat und das Mark mit Service ist macht schon was aus.....Jedoch sind meine Einsätze ja nicht weltbewegend...
Ist halt sehr allgemein gestellt hier jedoch wollte ich das auch so um möglichst viele Meinungen zu bekommen.... Vielleicht ist ja jemand komplett anderer Meinung#c....


----------



## CarpPB (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Privat vs Händler........Lowrance X135 vs Lowrance Mark-5x Pro*

Moin Moin,

*Komplettset bestehend aus:*


Mark-5x Pro
7Ah Akku - Echolot Pro Serie
Spezialladegerät
Saugnapfhalter
Aluminium Koffer
Servicepaket
Mir ist halt die Garantie sehr wichtig jedoch bin ich echt unerfahren;+ und dankbar um jeden Tipp.
Fand den Preis ok daher fing ich überhaupt an zu überlegen was Sinn macht....neu oder alt... 

Wie siehts denn mit dem ich nenn es mal....verstehen bzw deuten der Bilder aus ....#t kann man sich schnell einarbeiten? Bedienung einfach und simple für neueinsteiger??


----------

